# Sleep Mode on SSM V3



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys. I've been asking this question on the Ssm V3 thread for several days but no one seems to be brave enough to test this. When I activate sleep mode (from the power menu) it works as it should. However when ever I come out of sleep mode it breaks my lockscreen. Sometimes it will flash then disappear and other times it doesn't show up at all. When I try to reflash the rom to fix the lock screen it bricks me and requires an sbf then a reflash of rom. I've done this twice now in 2 days. Help please!!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I held down power and selected sleep. The airplane logo popped up and the screen went black. I pressed power again, it took a few sec but it came on like normal.

Not sure if that helps. Not s 100% sure what breaks the lock screen means but no problems here.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

"bobAbooey said:


> I held down power and selected sleep. The airplane logo popped up and the screen went black. I pressed power again, it took a few sec but it came on like normal.
> 
> Not sure if that helps. Not s 100% sure what breaks the lock screen means but no problems here.


When I come out of sleep mode the lockscreen never shows back up. Its just gone.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

"bobAbooey said:


> I held down power and selected sleep. The airplane logo popped up and the screen went black. I pressed power again, it took a few sec but it came on like normal.
> 
> Not sure if that helps. Not s 100% sure what breaks the lock screen means but no problems here.


You are on Ssm V3 RIGHT?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep. First time ever doing sleep mode, I might be doing it wrong.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

"bobAbooey said:


> Yep. First time ever doing sleep mode, I might be doing it wrong.


No you are doing it right. I wonder why mine is acting up


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Freaking Awesome!!! I just went into Sleep mode and It didn't break my lockscreen. Everything is working as it should! Thanks for your help guys


----------

